# '68 Firebird



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's my Firebird 400 all finished. I added flocking to the interior floor and door panels, I wired the engine, and sprayed the car in Wet & Wild Under My Spell nailpolish. I also tried my hand at using decals for the redline tires - I can use some more experience with this as I kinda stunk. 





































Here's the interior










and the engine










one final pic


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*I love it!!!...Sweet!!...I have the same kit too by Revell..I haven't built it yet until I finish my 65 Bonnie and my 60 Impala...again super job there bro!!!.:thumbsup:*


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow that's sharp-nice job on the 68 Firebird.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

The engine bay is my favorite part, right down to the vacuum routing diagram! Nice job!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Drove one like that when I was in the Marines. Brings back memories!


----------

